# Peppered Pork



## MilburnCreek (Oct 28, 2013)

You'll swear this is beef - tender beef at that.  This can be eaten as is, with a side dish of spinach sprinkled with lemon & parmesan (pictured), or, for more carbs, over a dish of pasta. This is my EASIEST recipe EVER.







*Ingredients*

1 1/4 lbs Pork Tenderloin, sliced into 'medallions'
2 Cups chopped brown Mushroom Caps (FRESH, *not* canned!)
1 Cup Dry Sherry
1 Cup Apple Cider
1 Tablespoon cracked Black Pepper
10 crushed Garlic Cloves
1 T. Soy Sauce
2 T. Worcestershire sauce
1 T. White Flour

*Directions*

1) Mix ALL ingredients except flour in a covered pot and boil at high heat for 15 mins. Stir occasionally to keep from burning

2) As liquid boils down to just a little bit, add 1/2 cup water and scrape any burned scraps off the bottom. Mix well, cook one more minute.

3) Remove from heat, and drain liquid into a small bowl. In a separate cup, thoroughly mix flour in a 1/4 cup COLD water. When dissolved, pour slowly into bowl of pan drippings while stirring thoroughly.

4) Add flour/liquid mix back into pot, and cook at high heat, stirring constantly, for 1 minute.

Serving Size: Makes two servings. Serve on bed of noodles to stretch.

*Nutritional Value*

Makes 2 Servings
Amount Per Serving

  Calories 	890.5

  Total Fat 	23.8 g
    	  Saturated Fat 	6.1 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat 	1.9 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat 	7.0 g
  Cholesterol 	224.0 mg
  Sodium 	702.5 mg
  Potassium 	1,676.6 mg

  Total Carbohydrate 	45.4 g
    	  Dietary Fiber 	2.2 g
    	  Sugars 	3.7 g

  Protein 	88.2 g

  Vitamin A 	0.5 %
  Vitamin B-12 	26.5 %
  Vitamin B-6 	73.2 %
  Vitamin C 	13.7 %
  Vitamin D 	13.3 %
  Vitamin E 	4.3 %
  Calcium 	17.9 %
  Copper 	22.6 %
  Folate 	9.3 %
  Iron 	33.1 %
  Magnesium 	105.1 %
  Manganese 	31.5 %
  Niacin 	82.2 %
  Pantothenic Acid     	31.2 %
  Phosphorus     	82.9 %
  Riboflavin 	84.4 %
  Selenium 	206.0 %
  Thiamin 	183.5 %
  Zinc 	53.3 %


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 29, 2013)

Holy shit MB u feeling ok ?  Two recipes two days is a dam nice thing!  Now I know why I grabbed the pork today at the market .. Looks great..


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't eat much pork, but when I do, I will definitely follow your recipe


----------



## odin (Apr 26, 2014)

Whatever happened to MC? I have tried some of the recipes he posts here, was hoping to see many more since I have been off for a while.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 26, 2014)

Im gonna check and see whar hes doing. Good question odin.. What have you been doing..lol


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

:confuso:


----------

